# Tax and Duties - Moving BACK to USA



## mindsize (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

So i'm a US Citizen that has been living in Argentina. I'm wondering what I can find out about moving back to the US. I have some belongings I would like to ship back to the States (probably by boat) and am wondering how I find out what kind of import, taxes, or duties I will have to pay. 

All of my belongings are used and i'm not importing anything to sell. And quite frankly all the items i'm sending to the US are items I brought with me from the US. So I have actually already payed taxes on the from my original purchase of them in the US. An example of some of the items i'd like to send back are, my stereo system, speakers & sub, smaller computer, printer, video games & a couple consoles (all USA NTSC models) plus some other stuff i'm sure. But this gives you an idea of the contents. Cloths i'll probably take on a flight with me.

So if anyone can give me some advice on what i need to do to prepare for the move and what to expect it would be great! I have been trying to do as much research on my own as i can but most of what i find is about importing good for sale... which i'm not interested in.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your moving to the US (or, in your case, returning) there should be no taxes or duties on personal belongings you ship back. The easiest way to do this is to use an international mover, who will be familiar with all the various procedures and paperwork. But mainly you need to provide a full listing of what you're shipping and make sure the shipment is labeled as "household goods" and mention your repatriation. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mindsize (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank for the info! Now i just need to do some research on movers. When i moved down a lot of my stuff was damaged and some of my in-laws belongings were just plain stolen.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you have any of the original shipping documents? Not trying to step on your toes - is the equipment actually worth shipping?


----------

